# Al Merrill Loop @ Moosilauke Ravine Lodge



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has done this loop (Al Merrill with Asquam Ridge Trail) at Moosilauke Ravine Lodge.  I am leading a Cub Scout/Boy Scout hike, and this 5 mile, 1000 vert loop, is going to be the easier of the two trips we are offering.  

The AMC White Mountain Guide describes it as being relatively easy, with some rougher footing near Asquam Ridge.   Just wondering..how is the hike?  Any comparisons?  How are the views?  How rough is that rough part?  

The other group will be doing the loop up Moosilauke (Gorge Brook, Snapper, Carriage Road to Summit, Gorge Brook back down).


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 11, 2007)

I helped build the trail and try to ski it at least once a year.

It was built as a ski trail, mainly, but is an easy hike as well.  I usually recommend doing it counter-clockwise.  The first half of the loop is on old logging roads, so the footing is good and the grade easy.  There's a nice view just below the top of the loop with views into Jobildunc Ravine.  The rough section occurs as you start down the other side of the loop, and it's not a big deal on foot.  On skis is can be tricky depending on snow conditions, but hiking it is fairly tame.  The trail rejoins some logging roads then hits the Asquam Ridge trail for the return to the Lodge.

 -dave-


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2007)

:beer:  Thanks Dave!  I knew that you would chime in with some thoughts!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Dave!


----------

